# [SOLVED] Help?



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone i was thinking of overclocking my i5 3570k cpu with my asus z77 v-lk mobo and suddenly my cpu fan stopped.it does this sometimes but it's really scary because the cpu temp shot up to 90c!It mostly does this during gameplay of borderlands 2.it
Might be a program,while playing i run msi afterburner,bandicam,and norton 360
Any help will be appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*

OC'ing the 3570 will gain you nothing in performance, other than benchmarks, and it voids warranties.
If the CPU fan stops spinning, the heatsink/fan, connector or the Mobo has an issue.
Are you using the OEM heatsink/fan?
You need to cease and desist any OC'ing/gaming until the issue is resolved.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Asus p8z77 vlk mobo
Intel core i5 [email protected]
G.skill 16gb 1600mhz ram 240pin
Sapphire hd 7970 ghz vapor x 3gb
OCZ ZT 750w fully modular PSU 
And yes I am using the stock oem intel fan

Side note:I think the motherboard is ok it seems to be fine.How can you make sure ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*

OEM heatsink fans are not suitable for OC'ing. If you feel the want to OC, you need to replace it with an aftermarket unit.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Would you recommend any? I would like something that keeps it nice and cool and decently quiet

Also should I get arctic silver 5?i hear it can drop 10-30c ! That's amazing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*

You heard incorrectly about the AS paste. 3-5C might be more realistic and that's after 100 or more hours of use. Most all thermal paste will he sufficient and an aftermarket CPU cooler usually includes paste.
What do you hope to achieve by OC'ing a 3.8GHz Q-Cor e6MB Cache CPU? It should be way more than capable at stock speeds.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Before with the overlclock I played crysis 3 And I would get 70-80 fps on ultra 16aniso and 8x msaa now with reg clock I get 60-70 

I want to get better fps,btw what kind of semi quiet good performance cpu cooler and paste would you recommend?

Thanks tyree


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help?*



Tyree said:


> OC'ing the 3570 will gain you nothing in performance, other than benchmarks, and it voids warranties.
> If the CPU fan stops spinning, the heatsink/fan, connector or the Mobo has an issue.
> Are you using the OEM heatsink/fan?
> You need to cease and desist any OC'ing/gaming until the issue is resolved.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Best advice given here ^


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Help?*



Mrsamson said:


> what kind of semi quiet good performance cpu cooler and paste would you recommend?


Not too long ago, I bought a Noctua D14 and installed it using Arctic Silver 5. To say I'm pleased with this cooler is an understatement. See the post below that shows my system running Prime 95's max heat generating workload with the CPU overclocked 20% yet staying under 53 C. The stock AMD cooler barely kept temps below 65 C running Prime 95 _without_ an overclock and it screamed like a banshee to do that. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/my-new-2013-rig-680717.html#post3997522


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*

You could get good cooling for less than the Noctua unit. CoolerMaster has some very good heatsink/fans, and several people here use/recommend them, for considerably less.
Example: COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD AM3 - Newegg.com

COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD AM3/AM2+/AM2 - Newegg.com


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

How about the cm hyper 212 evo? I hear really good things about that one


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Help?*

Degrees (C) above ambient and noise in a 150 W (Intel) test 

Noctua NH-D14 on high speed 14.5 C 48.1 dbA
Coolermaster hyper 212 16.9 C 50.1 dbA
Coolermaster V8 18.4 C 52.6 dbA
Coolermaster Hyper N 520 22.4 C 49.0 dbA

Note that he Noctua is a bit quieter than the Coolermasters and also cools a bit better. However, if the Coolermaster price is considerably less then a few more decibels and degrees C might be worth the dollars saved.

I'm just recommending the Noctua based on research and personal use. I usually go wit the most "bang for the buck" component but occasionally I've more specific needs and the Noctua met my cooling and low-noise requirements (at a lower fan speed it literally can't be heard while still cooling my AMD processor to 31 C under day-to-day computer operation in an 27 C room). $80 may sound like a bit much but this heatsink has both AMD and Intel mounting hardware and should serve me for at least a couple more upgrades and/or builds.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*



Mrsamson said:


> How about the cm hyper 212 evo? I hear really good things about that one


A good unit at a good price.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Help?*



Tyree said:


> You heard incorrectly about the AS paste. 3-5C might be more realistic and that's after 100 or more hours of use. Most all thermal paste will he sufficient and an aftermarket CPU cooler usually includes paste.
> What do you hope to achieve by OC'ing a 3.8GHz Q-Cor e6MB Cache CPU? It should be way more than capable at stock speeds.


No it's actually 42 hours :grin:. Aftermarket paste is give or take. Most are not as good as Artic Silver. A few are. Nanotherm, and Tt, Zalman, and a few others.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*



ChronoGeek said:


> No it's actually 42 hours :grin:. Aftermarket paste is give or take. Most are not as good as Artic Silver. A few are. Nanotherm, and Tt, Zalman, and a few others.


Many other brands are as good as, and some better, than AS.
I have better results with ceramic but, as we all know, product results can/will always vary from user to user and PC to PC.

From AS site- 
Important Reminder:
Due to the unique shape and sizes of the particles in Arctic Silver 5's conductive matrix, it will take a up to 200 hours and several thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity. (This period will be longer in a system without a fan on the heatsink or with a low speed fan on the heatsink.) On systems measuring actual internal core temperatures via the CPU's internal diode, the measured temperature will often drop 2C to 5C over this "break-in" period. This break-in will occur during the normal use of the computer as long as the computer is turned off from time to time and the interface is allowed to cool to room temperature. Once the break-in is complete, the computer can be left on if desired.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Help?*

^ I had a few new tubes of the Zalman past from previous VF700CU installs that stuff actually worked very well for the CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*

As already noted


Tyree said:


> Many other brands are as good as, and some better, than AS.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Help?*

Here is a nice review and listing of thermal compounds. Note, as Tyree and others have said, that there are several that will work equally well and from the very best to the very worst is only a 7 C difference. Most of the usually-used brands were only 2-3 C apart.

Thermal Compound Roundup - February 2012 | Hardware Secrets


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help?*

I have the noctua nh-d14 and it will rip the coolermaster to pieces in terms of performance. I used the paste that came with it with was the nh-t stuff. my idle temps depending on the ambient temps are 24 to 32 and at full load under prime 95 @ 4.5GHz are 58-68. The noctua comes with low noise adpaters and ultra low noise adapters. These adapters cut the voltage to the fans so they run slower and therfore less quiet.

I tried them at first but because of my motherboard design and the noctua cooler it stoppped one of the fans which I did not like however the decibel reading was 13 with the fan running at 900 rpm and the cooling difference was only 2 degrees c. The noctua cooler is very quiet anyway.

You should not be overclocking if you havea dodgy fan, it should never stop and you should only overclock when you have an aftermarket cooler on.

Your cpu is capable of atleast 4.4GHz no problems.

Read my guid in the overclocking section of how to overclock an i2500k, technically its the same for your cpu but with a lesser voltage increase.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*

Conditions/results will always vary from tester to tester and PC to PC. Personally, I've yet to found a thermal paste that didn't do what was required of it.......conduct/transfer heat to the heatsink. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help?*

Some pastes work better than others depending on the conditions such as ambient and full load situations. Generally I have found that it takes around 3 -6 days of using the system and repeated bootups and shut down before it settles.

It also depends on the method used in applying the compound and getting it exactly right. My core 2 duo had the line through the middle, my current setup uses the pea size method.

The NH-T stuff I use with my current cooler seemed to settle almost straight away, where as in my core 2 duo build the Artic silver took 5 days.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Help?*



Tyree said:


> Conditions/results will always vary from tester to tester and PC to PC. Personally, I've yet to found a thermal paste that didn't do what was required of it.......conduct/transfer heat to the heatsink. :smile:


 
True yes, but you will see the difference if you overclock. That's when the 4-5-6-7c can make the difference between a stable or non stable OC.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help?*

agreed. I have seen a 9 degree difference in full load temps on an overclocked system at full load in the exact same conditions as it was my old core 2 duo which was clocked to 4GHz max at load at first was 58 degrees c after paste had settled ir was 49.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow so you all would recommend arctic silver then?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help?*

It's as good as any


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help?*



joeten said:


> It's as good as any


Ditto ^


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Help?*

I generally use the paste that comes with the cooler (if some does come with it) otherwise I use artic silver 5 with arti clean 1 & 2, 2 is supposed to make the cpu have the best transference with the thermal compound. 1 is for cleaning thermal paste off a cpu and cooler.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Help?*

I usually use xylene then 95% isopropyl to clean CPUs and heatsinks but I used my supply up cleaning parts in the shop so just ordered the Arctic Silver cleaning kit for my last heatsink install.

The little AS cleaning kit is pretty handy and works very well. I used it with paper towels for #1 and coffee filters for #2, then "colored" the surface of the CPU and heatsink as per the AS instruction before placing a smallish-pea-size dot of AS 5 in the center of the CPU. There was little break-in change, maybe a degree -- temps began at 33 C in a 27 C in an air-conditioned room and today are 32 C in the same room.

This article is pretty good.

What is the Best Way to Apply Thermal Grease? - Part 1 | Hardware Secrets

Note that you don't really have to have thermal compound spread from corner to corner on the CPU's heat spreader to be effective. The actual chip within the CPU package that get hot are located toward the center of the heat spreader and as you have thermal compound directly above them you are good to go.

The location of the internal chips varies though, which is why you should use the application methods given for your specific CPU.

Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions


----------

